# Christine's Cousin



## invisible (Jun 15, 2011)

Can anybody confirm the model of this Pontiac? I know it's a '62, but I'm not sure if it's a Catalina or a Laurentian...

In any case, thanks for looking.


----------



## analog.universe (Jun 15, 2011)

no idea :er:    sick shot though!   :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice photo. Love the way the clouds are such a powerful element. But doggone it invisible, I was reallllllly hoping we'd see Christine's hot cousin, photographed in your inimitable style..but dang it, it's just an old decrepit Pontiac....I know it has quad headlights...but I was hoping for bigger, simply dual headlights...


----------



## mjbine (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweet image.  Great job!


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice image :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 16, 2011)

Great image.  Hood is popped like "feed me."  :thumbup:


----------



## cnutco (Jun 17, 2011)

Agreed, great photo!



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Great image.  Hood is popped like "feed me."  :thumbup:



Ha... love it!


----------



## invisible (Jun 17, 2011)

Derrel said:


> But doggone it invisible, I was reallllllly hoping we'd see Christine's hot cousin, photographed in your inimitable style..but dang it, it's just an old decrepit Pontiac....I know it has quad headlights...but I was hoping for bigger, simply dual headlights...


I rarely find that type of subject on my rural exploration trips, but wouldn't it be nice? :lmao:

Thanks all!


----------



## JBArts (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey dude, I have no idea if what model that is. But the photo is outstanding! Applause for that! Keep on posting!


----------



## ngaerlan (Jun 23, 2011)

Great shot ! how long have you been taking photos?

www.eternal8photography.com


----------



## invisible (Jun 23, 2011)

JBArts said:


> Hey dude, I have no idea if what model that is.


I've just learned that it's both a Catalina AND a Laurentian. Different names for the same vehicle in different countries 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Paulwil (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome shot!!!  I always thought Christine was plymouth though?  Either way you captured it beautifully.


----------



## invisible (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulwil said:


> I always thought Christine was plymouth though?


She was indeed  this is just a distant cousin, hence the title  Thanks!


----------



## baturn (Jun 24, 2011)

IMHO  A Pontiac and a Plymouth are not only not distant cousins, they're not even the same species.


----------



## FreakTimmah (Jun 28, 2011)

The Laurentian was the Canadian version of the Catalina unless I'm mistaken. So what it is depends on where you are I guess, GM has always loved badge engineering so it can get a little confusing identifying models sometimes. For instance the First generation GTO was really just a re-badged Pontiac Tempest with a bigger engine. In any case cool photo, that's a great find to stumble across.


----------

